# Bee net setup, what do you recommend?



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Looking at getting my first bee net. I've been screening my hives( 125) in everytime I move them which could be a few times a year. I have a 9ft flatbed with a 5ft head board. Most times when I move my hives I only go one level, which is 25 hives on the deck of my truck, because I'm pulling a 21ft trailer which maybe 40 hives. 
My questions are how do you deal with extra netting at the deck, how do you have the corners made?
Thanks for you comments!


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We get custom fitted two piece net sets made for the largest size load that we might haul. For that few of hives, though, I would just get a piece cut to the dimensions needed making sure you have plenty to tuck under and you don't run short on the corners, then rope or strap over the top of it. Perhaps a local nursery would have some extra shade netting that they would sell you, it's light and works quite well for bee netting.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Bought the 60% shade cloth... working well for me.
http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/custom-shade-cloth/shade-cloth


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

camero7 said:


> Bought the 60% shade cloth... working well for me.
> http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/custom-shade-cloth/shade-cloth


Nice link Cam. The 60% appears quite dense, have you used it in fairly warm conditions?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Almost all my hive moving is in the spring. Did move some hives to a new yard in the heat with no problems but the net was only on the hives for about an hour or so. Not a very good test. I like it, nice and light and much cheaper. Most recommendations is for 65% but I wanted a tight net because I travel through some very populated areas and I didn't want problems.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I noticed they offered % of shading in 10% increments, do you think 50% would be bee tight? I am concerned with ventilation


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

you will probably have a little leakage with that size, I'm not positive, since I haven't seen a sample. Maybe get the aluminet which reflects sun. Should solve that problem. I have black.


----------

